# got my ooth... now what?



## MantisDude15 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey everyone, got my ooth today. i put it in a container with paper towel around the sides, sprayed the paper towel, and wrapped the box in a cloth rag. sound right? any advice for taking care of the ooth?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 30, 2006)

hot glue it to the side or make sure it is hanging keep it warm because this species loves high temps


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2006)

What kind is it? I put ooths in an aquarium if it will hatch out a lot or in a plastic fish bowl or even 32 oz deli cup if there will be few nymphs. I put in some moist spahgnum moss and leave it at room temperature.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 30, 2006)

it is paradoxa. the man i bought from said about 50 nymphs should hatch. i have them in a plastic container, like for left over foods. ill hot glue it to the top, thx for the advice  

is the towel enough to keep em warm? its about 75 fahrenhiet in my house.


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2006)

No need for a towel. It won't make much if any difference. Room temperature is fine especially at 75.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 30, 2006)

alright cool, thanks a lot


----------

